

Can LinkedIn be used as a dating service? Any succcess stories? - morkfromork


======
taigeair
No, I don't think so because people are using it for professional purposes,
and that's their mindset. But I did see this app -
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/linkedup!/id794546332?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/linkedup!/id794546332?mt=8)

